# Cleaning the Holding Tank



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can anyone give me tips on how to clean the inside of a holding tank that''s been neglected for ages? We bought this boat used and don''t want to take the time to replace the holding tank before our spring cruise. What''s the BEST stuff and procedure for cleaning it? Thanks!


----------



## tm3 (Dec 10, 2003)

If it''s an odor problem I had a similar problem and after trying to eliminate the odor via the normal ways, changing hoses and using a variety of recommended additives I ended up getting a new holding tank.
One suggestion which I didn''t try was to fill the tank with water and add marbles then go sailing and let the marbles do their thing. Can''t say it will work but it''s worth a try.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tm3 --and after they "do their thing", how do you then get the marbles out?? Sounds like a great way to kill a macerator pump.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

I had the same problem with a holding tank on my old boat. Here is what I found and did: First remove the holding tank from the boat if you can as this can get messy. Some of that supposedly "rapidly dissolving tissue" will probably still be in there. I used a wetdry vac to get that stuff out. I then filled the tank with a bleach-based solution and used a long-handled brush to scrub the sides of the tank. I had to do this several times to get it really clean. Let the bleach sit for a while while it does its thing. The marbles sound like an interesting idea. Probably just use a wet/dry vac to suck them out.


----------



## tm3 (Dec 10, 2003)

ross99....since I didn''t try that suggestion I didn''t need to worry about that but hamiam has a solution.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Cleaning Holding Tanks*

DELETED BY CD

No ADvertising


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

uh-oh--9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2.................


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

AllPro-

Please don't spam our forum with Advertising, which is clearly against the terms of service. There's also a post on full disclosure that you should probably read. You can find it *here*.


----------



## HeadHoncho (May 30, 2007)

I don't have enough posts to be able to include a link, but do a Google search for "Happy Campers and Healthy Boaters" products. Good stuff, works great.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

HeadHoncho said:


> I don't have enough posts to be able to include a link, but do a Google search for "Happy Campers and Healthy Boaters" products. Good stuff, works great.


Healthy Boaters and Happy Campers


----------



## HeadHoncho (May 30, 2007)

poopdeckpappy said:


> link


Thanks Pappy!


----------



## fcsob (Apr 28, 2007)

To breakup the crap on the bottom try fabric softener.One cup to ten gallons of water. Let it sit for a couple of days,take your boat out so as to mix it up. It might take a couple of times but it did work for me.


----------

